# Deck. Can I use nails instead of srews?



## BalchConstruction (May 4, 2007)

I have never heard of anyone using nails before to build a deck and my uncle just built a deck for my grandparents using them. I didnt think you could but obviously he did. Was this wrong and why?


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

Every deck that was built more than 25 years ago was probably done with nails. Screws are better. They will hold tighter longer. Nails will loosen eventually and lead to squeaks in the decking and flimsy rails, but it will last for a while. When it starts loosening, just replace nails with deck screws little by little. Eventually, you will have a good deck...lol


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

Yep that about sums it up. It is quicker especially if you have a nail gun.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

BalchConstruction said:


> I have never heard of anyone using nails before to build a deck and my uncle just built a deck for my grandparents using them. I didnt think you could but obviously he did. Was this wrong and why?


No, it is not wrong. This is perfectly code compliant. You can build a deck using Galvanized nails. 
This is still done on large multi unit jobs, where production is important.

If you are constructing decks that are *not* under multi-unit time and production constraints, then obviously the better method is to use screws.

As far as decks that we build: We have always used screws on the deck boards, railing caps and ballustrade components.


----------



## MikeF (Sep 28, 2006)

And using a good ring shank nail will bridge the gap even further between nails and screws.


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

Keep in mind that you do HAVE to use nails for your framing materials and hangers. But for decking and railing it is better to use screws.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I have three decks and a 144' pier/dock/boathouse and all of the deck boards were nailed with galvanized ring shank nails (aka Dek-Loks).
They still pop up a bit with wet/freezing weather swelling and shrinking.
Go with galvanized screws as advised.
Mike


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

good point robert, although I often throw a screw in because it's easier to do by yourself, then I add the hangers and nail.


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

oh and quikdrive makes the decking go down "almost" as quick as with a nail gun and if you buy the extension a lot easier on the back! :yes:


----------



## agrikk (May 10, 2007)

crecore said:


> oh and quikdrive makes the decking go down "almost" as quick as with a nail gun and if you buy the extension a lot easier on the back! :yes:


Can you suggest a screw gun that can put down a 2"x6" piece of Trex? Basically I'm looking for a nailgun that'll drive a 3" screw.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

agrikk said:


> Can you suggest a screw gun that can put down a 2"x6" piece of Trex? Basically I'm looking for a nailgun that'll drive a 3" screw.


Just about all the big brand manufacturer make a 'deck' screw gun.

We have 2 Dewalt Deck screw guns that we are very happy with. They are about 7 years old and still work great. 

TIP: If you decide to use a manual feeding deck gun....you should 'tap' the screw into the wood with a hammer - to drive the tip into the deck material. 
This allows the screw to be driven in without the initial 'fight', that people so often have, in trying to get the screw 'started'.


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

There is a place that makes colated screws... You load them into your framing nail gun and shoot them into the decking. They pull out just like screws but go down quick. I have never used them just seen them in magazines.


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

Now that sounds cool. No screws that feed into your screw gun no manual screwing (can I say that). Just bang and go. That would save so much time I will need to look into that.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

robertcdf said:


> There is a place that makes colated screws... You load them into your framing nail gun and shoot them into the decking. They pull out just like screws but go down quick. I have never used them just seen them in magazines.


Robert, 

Which mag....JLC ?

I'm curious about this.....


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

I thought it was in pro deck builder... But I looked and did not see it. I will see if I can track it down for you guys.


----------

